# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  كيف يعتقد البوذيون في حقيقة توقعات بوذا لنهاية العالم

## tariq144

نظرة عامة عن الديانة البوذية 
منذ فجر الإنسانية وقد عرف الإنسان ما  يقرب من 4200 ديانة مختلفة حول العالم. ولكن البوذية هي من أكثر الديانات  المحترمة خارج الديانات السماوية. فهي أكثر الديانات التي تؤمن بالتسامح  والسلام، وتدعو للتفكير الذاتي والتأمل ونبذ الكبرياء والغنى، والتوجه إلى  حياة التواضع البسيطة المسالمة وحياة الصفاء. ولكن أكثر ما تشتهر به  الديانة البوذية هي عقيدة تناسخ الأرواح. أي إن الأرواح لا تموت بل تولد من  جديد في شكل أخر. وبحسب ما فعلته الروح في حياتها السابقة، سيكافئ أو  تعاقب في حياتها الجديدة. وهنا ورد سؤال مهم، إذا كانت الولادة الجديدة هي  بداية نهاية كل شيء، فكيف سينتهي العالم أو هل سينتهي من الأساس؟ فكيف ترد  توقعات بوذا عن هذا السؤال! 
كيف سيتعامل الناس مع تعاليم بوذا من وجهة نظره؟ 
عاش  بوذا بين 563 إلى 483 قبل الميلاد، وهو المؤسس للديانة البوذية. وتعاليمه  هي التي فتحت الباب لتأسيس ديانة كاملة. وقد ادعى أنه تعاليمه تلك سوف يتم  نسيانها بعد 5000 سنة من موته. أي بحلول عام 4517 ميلاديًا. وفي ذلك الوقت،  سنكون نحن البشرية نعيش حياة من الأنانية وحب الذات، وحياة مليئة بالأخطاء  والخطايا التي لا تغتفر. بعد ذلك الوقت، وفي حدود ال80 ألف سنة التالية،  سيأتي شخص يدعى ” مايتريا”، وهو بوذا أخر. وهذا الشخص هو من سيحي دين  البوذية من جديد. وسيشهد البشر عندها توقعات بوذا لنهاية العالم. لأن البشر  في ذلك الوقت سيتمكنون من العيش لألاف السنين من العمر. 
توقعات بوذا في موعظة الشموس السبع 
في  هذه الموعظة التي ألقاها بوذا بنفسه، يشرح فيها عن كيفية نهاية العالم  واحتراقه بالكامل. وهذا سيتم من خلال ظهور سبعة شموس في سماء الأرض، واحدة  تلو الأخرى سوف تحرق الأرض بأكملها. كل شيء في هذا العالم سوف يختفي ويحترق  بسبب تلك الشموس. وببساطة ستختفي الأرض من العالم تمامًا، ولن يعد لها أي  أثر. نعرض في النقاط التالية مهمة كل شمس وما ستفعله بالأرض بحسب توقعات  بوذا لنهاية العالم. الشمس الأولى الشمس الأولى هي شمسنا نحن الحالية بحسب  توقعات بوذا. ولكنها بعد ألاف السنين سوف تزيد في قوتها وسطوعها على الأرض.  بحسب تحرق جميع النباتات والحياة النباتية الممكنة على الأرض. سيجفون ثم  يذبلون، ثم يختفون تمامًا. إذا، النبات أول من سيموت ويختفي من الأرض.  الشمس الثانية ستظهر الشمس الثانية، ونحن لا نعلم بالتحديد ماذا تقصد  توقعات بوذا. هل سيدخل في مجموعتنا الشمسية شمس غريبة من مجرة أو مجموعة  شمسية أخرى! أم سيحدث انفجار وتنقسم شمسنا! نحن لا نعلم. المهم أن تلك  الشمس ستقضي على كل الحياة الحيوانية على الأرض، بما فيها الإنسان بالطبع  أو على الأقل جزء كبير من البشرية. سيحترقون وكأنهم لم يكونوا موجودين.  الشمس الثالثة، الرابعة، والخامسة هؤلاء الشموس سيقضون على الأنهار،  البحيرات، والمحيطات كلها. ستجف كل المياه على الأرض، أو بالأحرى ستتبخر  إلى العدم. الجفاف سيحدث على مراحل متتالية. بحلول الشمس الخامسة، ستبدأ  مياه المحيطات العميقة في الجفاف. سيجف نحو مائة فرسخ من ارتفاع المياه في  المحيط. والفرسخ هو نظام قياس قديم، يساوي ما بين 4 أو 6 كيلومترات بالنظام  الحديث للقياس. ثم تقل بمقدار مئتين فرسخ، وحتى 700 فرسخ. إلا أن تصبح  المياه بعمق سبعة نخيل فقط. وستستمر في الجفاف، إلا أن تصل إلى عمق نخلة  واحدة. ثم تصل إلى عمق سبعة قامة. والقامة وهي مقياس لعمق المياه، وهي  المسافة بين القدم والرأس لرجل متوسط الطول. ثم قامة واحدة، ثم نصف قامة،  ثم سيصل العمق إلى خصر الرجل، ثم إلى الركبة، ثم إلى الكاحل. وهذا هو ترتيب  جفاف مستويات البحر بالنسبة إلى توقعات بوذا. وبنهاية فترة الشمس الخامسة،  لن يصل عمق المياه إلى أكثر من عقلة إصبع. الشمس السادسة وهي الشمس التي  ستشعل عصر البراكين العنيفة، وتنزل الرماد والدمار على الأرض. الأبخرة  الحارقة ستتصاعد من كل الجبال حول العالم. غيوم سوداء من الرماد والكبريت  ستغطي سماء الأرض. صخور منصهرة وحمم بركانية ستجد طريقها زاحفة على الأرض  في كل مكان. وبالتالي حرارة كوكب الأرض سوف ترتفع بجنون. الرمال والأتربة  وحتى الصخور ستتبخر إلى العدم تدريجيًا. ستأكل حرارة الشمس السادسة مع باقي  الشموس، كل ما بقي على الأرض. الشمس السابعة والأخيرة بظهور الشمس السابعة  حسب توقعات بوذا، سترتفع الحرارة فتتحول الأرض بجبالها ويابستها، إلى كتلة  كبيرة جدًا من الأبخرة المتصاعدة. حتى جبل sineru” ” وهو الجبل الذي يشكل  مركز كوكب الأرض بحسب بوذا، سيتبخر ولن يصمد أمام الحرارة العالية. لن يبقي  سوى اللهيب الذي يأكل في أخر ما بقي على الأرض ويحوله إلى أبخرة. وستحترق  الأرض إلى العدم، وكأنها لم توجد من قبل. حتى الرماد سيحترق ويختفي. وتلك  الأبخرة ستحملها الرياح الكونية إلى أرجاء الكون الفسيح. تطبيق توقعات بوذا  في الواقع البعض يعتقد أن توقعات بوذا ليست حرفية، بمعنى أنه لم يقصد ظهور  سبعة شموس مشابهة لشمسنا بالطريقة التي يبدو عليه النص من النظرة الأولى.  خاصة وأنه كان على قدر كبير من العلم والمعرفة العلمية. وإنما كان يقصد موت  شمسنا الحالية الذي قد يتم من وجهة نظره في سبعة مراحل. أي إن موعظته كانت  رمز لفكرة تمدد شمسنا عندما يحين موعد موتها، وستحرق الأرض معها. الحقيقة  العلمية تشير إلى أن عمر شمسنا هو 4.5 بليون سنة. وقد استخدمت بالفعل أكثر  من نصف وقودها النووي، أو الهيدروجين. وبعد حوالي 5 بليون سنة من الآن، سوف  تموت. قبل موتها سوف تتمدد. حيث سينفذ من مركزها الهيدروجين ثم الهيليوم،  وسيصغر مركز الشمس، ولكن الطبقات الخارجية سوف تتمدد وتكبر وتتوسع. وسيقل  سطوعها وتتحول إلى نجم أحمر كبير. في مركز الشمس يتم استنفاذ الهيدروجين  ويتحول إلى الهيليوم. والذي بدوره عندما تنتهي كل كميات الهيدروجين، سيتحول  إلى كاربون وينتج طاقة. ولن يحدث بعد ذلك أي تفاعلات بالشمس لأن الكربون  هو نهاية المطاف. وهذا ما سيشكل خطر الدمار على الأرض. تمدد الشمس بهذا  الشكل سيجعلها تبتلع الكواكب القريبة منها. ونحن الكوكب الثالث قد تتمكن من  ابتلعنا لنتحول إلى أبخرة حقًا من شدة الحرارة. وحتى إن لم نُبتلع سنسقط  في الثقب الأسود الذي ستشكله الشمس بعد انفجارها بالأخير إلى العدم. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*الله يبارك فيك يا غالي
+++++++++*

----------


## ماساة الندم

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

